# Marker Music Show



## m4rker (Apr 9, 2017)

Hey guys!

Let me introduce my project called Marker Music Show - the main idea is to take some popular cartoon/game/movie tracks and make my own versions of it.

This time I took Sonic game melody and made romantic-nostalgic ballad with shred elements out of it. Enjoy!


----------



## m4rker (Apr 9, 2017)

Hey guys! Marker Music here. I want to show my another video. This was meant as a alternative soundtrack for cartoon Teen Titans. Hope you'll like!


----------



## m4rker (Apr 9, 2017)

hey guys! my new video - this time it's reggae version of Mario game


----------



## m4rker (Apr 9, 2017)

Hey guys! Marker Music here and I have another video for you. This time it's Looney Tunes rock-shred. Subscribe for more crazy videos of my Marker Music Show


----------

